# How Do You Buy An Outback?



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd like to pose a question I asked on the "big" forum since you guys generally give good responses. If not good, at least they're funny. The local dealers haven't had much inventory on their lots. Partially blamed on FEMA last year. One dealer had a couple on the "back" lot that looked a bit worn for a new unit. In your experience, is it best to negotiate on a unit sitting on the lot or can you do well by ordering one? Some dealers will say they sell them as soon as they get them in. In other words, buy what they have (as long as you like it) or order one???


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

campmg,

I think a lot of it depends on how soon you want one. Now, for instance, where much of the country is suffering from "winter," might be a good rime to order to make sure you get one "hot off the line" with everything you want.

If you don't want to wait and the dealer makes you a good deal on what he has in stock, go for it. Just make sure you get the one you want, not one he wants you to get. Don't "settle" just because it might be a little cheaper. You'll inevitably regret settling for less.

Either way, Outback is the way to go.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

campmg said:


> I'd like to pose a question I asked on the "big" forum since you guys generally give good responses. If not good, at least they're funny. The local dealers haven't had much inventory on their lots. Partially blamed on FEMA last year. One dealer had a couple on the "back" lot that looked a bit worn for a new unit. In your experience, is it best to negotiate on a unit sitting on the lot or can you do well by ordering one? Some dealers will say they sell them as soon as they get them in. In other words, buy what they have (as long as you like it) or order one???
> [snapback]71043[/snapback]​


I bought an '06 off the lot in Sep 05 that had a manufacture date of 23May05. sunny As long as one on the lot doesn't show any abusive treatment by prospective buyers, I don't see any thing wrong with it.







Otherwise, I would have to order.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> I'd like to pose a question I asked on the "big" forum since you guys generally give good responses. If not good, at least they're funny. The local dealers haven't had much inventory on their lots. Partially blamed on FEMA last year. One dealer had a couple on the "back" lot that looked a bit worn for a new unit. In your experience, is it best to negotiate on a unit sitting on the lot or can you do well by ordering one? Some dealers will say they sell them as soon as they get them in. In other words, buy what they have (as long as you like it) or order one???
> [snapback]71043[/snapback]​


campmg, when we decided to buy Puff in mid-Sept., we had the option of 
(1) 05 off the lot, in the interior color we wanted; 
(2) '06, off the lot - but not the right color; or 
(3) order new from Keystone.

The '05 was $2k less than the just-came-in '06. And the 2 '06s (whether on the lot or ordered for us) would be the same price. We ordered the new '06 in our choice of color and had it in hand 4 weeks later (btw, its manufacture b'day was actually 1 1/2 weeks before it was in our hands.... so it was REALLY new.) Guess it depends on what you prefer....we didn't want one that had been on display, walked thru by the hoards. Cabinet doors haven't been slammed around, floor isn't scuffed up, slide hasn't been in and out a kazillion times, etc. Any damage to be done? We'll do it ourselves, thank you









Good luck - the hunting is 1/2 the fun (okay, mayber 1/3)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would agree with the others.....

We bought off the lot, however at our dealer, Outbacks are the #1 selling TT they carry, so It wasn't there long.

They sell so many that they order the max they can, and have about 20 on the lot as I type this. Anything from the 21 to the Sydneys, and Fivers.

It really does depend on your location, preferences, etc.

If you find what you want, at the price that is right, go for it!!!

Good Luck!!

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I think it depends where you are located. At the end of the year it seemed hard to get one in the northeast at a good price. Then as we waited for our to come from the factory, all the dealers seem to have excess. I am in lower NY, but the two dealers I know (including the one I purchased from) have a large selection of new 2006's sitting on the lot. I purchased from Meyer's Rv in Lakewood NJ. Very good price and they had several of each length available the last time I was there. That was mid-novmber 2005.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I looked around until I found a leftover and saved a ton of money. Had them clean it up before I bought and you couldn't tell the difference between it and the ones that had just came in. The way I see it if many people have opened the cabinet doors and there's no problems then it's good to go. It's not like the beds had been slept in or the bathroom used. They are still brand new with the same warranty for usually thousands less. My last two I bought like that and had very little trouble with either one and the problems I did have weren't because other people had looked inside. One dealer I've been to doesn't even lock his so if you want to look on a Sunday with no sales pressure you can. Now that may be taking it a little too far. With the inventory situation the way it is I don't think I'd order one. When assembly lines are rushed that's when you get your more serious problems. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg,

We ordered ours through the dealer, but it was a brand new model and they were not even in production yet. We got it a week earlier than the three weeks Keystone quoted the dealer, so we were pretty happy.

The only downside I see to ordering is that it reduces the opportunity to 'deal' on the unit. If a dealer has a TT that has been sitting on the lot a long time, he is more likely to be receptive to a lower offer, than if he is special ordering for you.

All in all, I don't think it will matter much either way.

Happy Shopping,
Doug


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We bought one off the lot in November. They had just received their 06s and had the floor plan and interior color we wanted. We had a trade in so that affected our deal greatly.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

campmg,

Over the years we've bought 4 campers. Three of them off the lot and one was more or less on order. In each case I'd done my home work, pricing by calling other area and national dealers, using the Internet to find the lowest prices, etc. I went in to buy one at the best price I could. Our last camper, the Raptor, was selling so fast they were selling before they hit the show room. Once I decided its what I wanted we worked on the price, got it down to where I wanted to be and placed the order. There wasn't any additional charger nor would there have been any room to negotiate lower because it was on the lot. The key to me is to do your homework first. The Outbackers know that Lakeshore RV generally lists the lowest prices on the Internet, and that is a good place to get a price when you go shopping. Once you factor in either picking it up from Lakeshore or having it shipped at about $1/mile add those costs to their price and see if your local dealers will come in range.

FEMA without a doubt is an issue, but any reasons a dealer has to claim their prices are higher is pretty much BS. Generally you can get a camper for 20-25% off MSRP if you work for it.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I would decide on exactly what you want with what options and colors and then how much you are willing to pay first and then go find it. If they have it on the lot great, if not they will order for you. I would hate to save a few bucks and not get what I really wanted. However, if you know what you want and it comes down to one that has been on the lot for a while or order one, I would go for the one on the lot and try to get them to come down a bit. As someone else said, once the are cleaned up they are as good a new.

Good Luck


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Thought of another add on, Make sure of you TV ( Vehicle ) before you decide on a rig. Just be sure by matching the numbers of your vehicles capacity and the specs of the rig, do not listen to the dealer as they sometimes stretch the truth about unladen weight and how much a vehicle can pull. Also a good Weight distibution and sway control setup works wonders.


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

You might consider purchasing a used unit. My wife and I looked at new TT's for quite some time and had definitely decided that we wanted an Outback. We tried to prioritize what features/factors were most important to us and what things we could live without. In other words, there were certain things we required, but we tried to remain flexible as to model, etc.

I was floored by the first year depriecation on all TT's, but was pleasantly surprised that the depreciation curve really seemed to flatten out after the first or second year.

We shopped hard and felt like we really had a good handle on values, both for new and used Outbacks. Fortunately for us, Houston has a very large consignment center (PPL) that really moves a lot of used TT's. We watched their website (www.pplmotorhomes.com) and made frequent visits to their lot.

After watching for several weeks, a 2003 26RS came in for sale. We were down there the next day. The unit had been kept stored indoors and had only been used 5 or 6 times. The unit was in much better condition than many of the "new" Outbacks we had considered. The price was slightly higher than what we considered to be "market", but the WD hitch and sway bar came with the deal, saving us an additional $500-$750.

While the 26RS was not the "perfect" fit for our family (wife likes the 27RSDS better), we believe we got a "like new" trailer for about $7,000 less than new. Recently, another Outback came through the PPL lot, (IMO underpriced by $3K) and was snapped up the next day.

I believe many people purchase TT's on impluse and after they realize that they don't have the time or tow vehicle required to actively use, they sell. My advice: decide what is really important to you, shop a lot, get a good handle on values (new and used), be flexible and patiently wait for the best all around value.

Good luck.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine was on the lot. As Y guy says, research the price. I walked into my dealer with printed copies of prices and told them I had no problem driving 1000 miles to save money. I said I would rather not and it was up to him to find the price that would keep me from taking the ride. He did.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

To answer the initial question.....

go to the dealer, tell them what you want and what you will give for it, pick up after PDI and enjoy!!!!!!
















Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

you can always just hang our on this forum for a while and pick up a nice used Outback. Seems everyone is doing their best "Jeffersons" and keeps "Moving On Up"

..ya that was a lame stab at humor, but its Friday!









Seriously, you can get a good deal here...I did!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

No pat answer. It would depend on what's worn, what kind of WRITTEN warranty the dealer would offer, the dealer's reputation, contact the previous owners and what kind of $$$ the used one is. Compare the $$$ between a good used one versus a new one of same thing. Does the new one have the stuff you want on it?? Models can change and sometimes an older model will have a floorplan/layout that suits your needs better than a new one. Then again a new one can have changes that perfectly fit you.
Also, look at your camping history: if you camp occasionally and not into it a whole lot then it might not matter. If your an avid camper....well, spend yout time researching and find the investment that fits the needs of you and your camping family.
Good luck and let us know,
Mark


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Now is a good time to be looking with the shows starting up. They usually have reduced pricing and if you decide to go the used route there should be plenty of those around right after the show. If you know what to look for you can get a real good deal on used campers but you can get ripped off too. Some states don't have very good salvage laws and you could end up with one that's been flooded or otherwise severely damaged. My Keystone left out of here after hurricane alex and the tow truck driver flat out said it would end up in another state with a clear title. The tide barely got the floor but think about all the wiring and stuff under the floor. Factor in the mildew issues and you'd really get stuck with that one. BE CAREFUL. and good luck to you.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We bought ours that was used twice and saved a few thousand. I looked and looked through RVtrader.com or rv online trader.com Put in outback that will cut down on the hours on end of searching for one. Good luck. Our Rv show last year didn't have any outbacks. There is only 1 dealer in the state that I have found and he seemed a little high.The drawback is you can't order everything you want, but you save thousands.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would agree with the others.....

We bought off the lot, however at our dealer, Outbacks are the #1 selling TT they carry, so It wasn't there long.

They sell so many that they order the max they can, and have about 20 on the lot as I type this. Anything from the 21 to the Sydneys, and Fivers.

It really does depend on your location, preferences, etc.

If you find what you want, at the price that is right, go for it!!!

Good Luck!!

Steve
[snapback]71057[/snapback]​[/quote]

Steve not joking on that they have a pile of them
We also bought both the 1st one and our 2nd one right off their lot
And couldn't have dealt with a better group of people.

Don


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

I recently either read or heard on the radio that FEMA purchased thousands of tt's, last year but never used them due to local opposition to the establishment of temporary trailer parks for Katrina victiims. This may be one of the reasons why so many families are still staying in hotels. What this means to folks interested in purchasing a trailer is, in my opinion, will be in a few months the market will be flooded (pardon the pun) with trailers either used, slightly used, or not used a all. I would also expect stock prices in Thor Industries, Fleetwood, et al, to take a dive due to low new trailer sales this year. Just my opinion.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I used the internet to find the best price I could on the TT we wanted. Then I took the price to the local dealer that had the TT in stock. They wouldn't move at first. But after a week. We worked out a deal. Be patient and if you are willing to travel to pick up TT. You can save money.

Thats my 2 cents


----------

